# Timing is Everything! How is yours? - $1,000 in Cash Prizes



## admin

*UPDATE::: CONTEST IS NOW OVER. ALL WINNERS HAVE BEEN SELECTED*

Contest time again!

Timing is key... and this contest is all about it!

Here's how it works.

You have up to five (5) posts each in this thread. *If you post more than 5 times in this thread you will be disqualified.*

What happens is that I will pick random days/times to award prizes. The last X amount of people that posted directly before that time win a $25 prize via paypal. You can only win once in this contest.

So as a demo of how this works, imagine the following:

User 1 Posts
User 2 Posts
User 3 Posts
User 4 Posts
User 3 Posts
User 2 Posts
User 3 Posts
Admin posts saying the three preceding unique posters just won $25! That means that User 3, User 2 and User 4 just won $25








Hope that makes sense! Use your posts wisely. I could hand out 10 prizes in the next 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days. The timing of your posts is everything!

Good luck!
admin

EDIT:::

Winners so far:

*DuRoc*
*jbranton*
*blooder11181*
*danascully*
*Hammerdin*
*PizzaMan*
*Liability*
*ACM*
*[PWN]Schubie*
*Daney*
*Faster_is_better*
*Sozin*
*BiG O*
*groundzero9*
*dham*
*Bear*
*LemonSlice*
*wire*
*stumped*
*TheOcelot*
*Tator Tot*
*eseb1*
*sccr64472*
*Ladiesman101*
*woodpigeon4*
*Krokadyel*
*mr. biggums*
*Top-Cat*
*Deathclaw*
*Lord*
*Extreme Newbie*
*Tank*
*Aick*
*CryWin*
*Anth0789*
*tom.slick*
*Spartan8*
*Radar*
*BlankThis*
*pReFy*

Please PM admin with your paypal address then log into paypal and request your winnings from [email protected] via the paypal interface!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In


----------



## Mike431635

Post


----------



## ferhat

in?


----------



## K10

In

Pokemon are the best!!


----------



## iamwardicus

Ok, I'll make this my first post - who knows - I could get lucky :-D


----------



## nsilva

post


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In?









This actually doesn't make sense... :/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Post #1


----------



## monogoat

Confused?


----------



## Daney

My luck sense is tingling..


----------



## allenkane

In, interesting way to do it admin, lol


----------



## nseaton1

here goes!


----------



## ACM

In


----------



## Arbiter419

Interesting idea. In!


----------



## Tator Tot

I'lll go post #1


----------



## 21276

Post #1


----------



## t4ct1c47

In.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Why not? Again...







(3)


----------



## KarmaKiller

In.. even though I have no idea what's going on..


----------



## jck

Post #1 (PICK NOW!!! please??? lol







)


----------



## decimator

admin, you come up with the darnedest contests







. Post







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Post #2


----------



## ACM

In # 2

Last one for today (maybe), This is very crazy.


----------



## AMOCO

in,post #1


----------



## Monster34

Monster34 post 1


----------



## iamwardicus

Ok - heck - Post #2

DANG - off by 4.... Admin - you're going to drive me insane!


----------



## MaxS

In 1 time


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I love you admin


----------



## AMOCO

post#2


----------



## Force_AMD

In


----------



## Daney

Let's try my luck again







(#2).

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Post #1









w00t!, can't believe I just won


----------



## ACM

Post #3

Getting one in on every page.

OMG i just won!


----------



## admin

The last three unique posters just won $25! Congrats! Please PM me with your paypal address!

17 more prizes left!

EDIT:

That's:

*ACM
[PWN]Schubie
Daney*

Congrats! PM me your paypal address and please request your winnings through paypal from [email protected]!

Thanks!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Here goes post number one!


----------



## AMOCO

post#3


----------



## Capwn

What did the egg say to the boiling water?

Sorry If I cant get hard, I just got laid by some chick last night.....


----------



## blasphemy

post


----------



## KarmaKiller

suuuuuuurrrrrrrrreeeee... post 2


----------



## Killhouse

[insert random comment #1]


----------



## tat2monsta

erm...post #1


----------



## 21276

Drat, in another - #2


----------



## JasonCz

Huh? #1


----------



## nathris

Well why not.


----------



## the_xpert

Hi Post#1 here


----------



## GekzOverlord

In to win, or in to be winner, or in to be won, or just in to be in, confuzzled yet, nope.... hmmm,... i guess i would say.... i am trying to time myself to be in?

heck, im in... how about now!

im gonna look like a crazzy fool now, er.... ill end my post here







awesome contest btw









edit: Post # 1


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Grumble grumble... Post #4. Might as well try my luck and get this over with.


----------



## Killhouse

#2


----------



## xDuBz




----------



## IEATFISH

In.


----------



## 21276

#3, brute force will win this one


----------



## decimator

Post #2.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

This would be #2 for me


----------



## nathris

Not much battery life left so I might as well


----------



## Capwn

post 2


----------



## muels7

come on, need some money


----------



## lockhead

in


----------



## Liability

This is madness!


----------



## nathris

number 3 here


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Post 1


----------



## Raiden911

in!


----------



## Killhouse

*#3* - third time lucky.


----------



## MaxS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


This is madness!


Madness? This is Overclock!
(In #2!)


----------



## Monster34

post#2


----------



## Phaedrus2129

#5--here goes....

EDIT: aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh


----------



## IEATFISH

Post 2.


----------



## Liability

#2


----------



## nathris

number 4


----------



## JasonCz

Is there a minimum post count or rep? #2


----------



## 21276

#4


----------



## Killhouse

#4!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

post 2


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Post #3


----------



## bumsoil

#1


----------



## the_xpert

In again, Post #2


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Post #3 before I head out to lunch!


----------



## hometoast

I went #1 right here.


----------



## Capwn

Daddy needs a new pair of shoes. #3


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

post 3


----------



## Cerberus

#1


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

In


----------



## vwgti

#1


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Post #4


----------



## Cerberus

#2


----------



## KarmaKiller

3rd time is the charm right?


----------



## 21276

In with final #5.


----------



## Killhouse

#5, why not.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

post4


----------



## jbranton

In


----------



## Feuer unten

i'm in
#1


----------



## Cerberus

#3


----------



## Xerasyte

I'll give it a go, #1 here.


----------



## blasphemy

Post


----------



## tanderson

ill take a shot at this!


----------



## Cerberus

#4


----------



## jshay

I don't understand how this works but fingers are crossed!

#1?


----------



## Reoisasa

What is up with these giveaways?

I like it! (Post #1)


----------



## ACM

post #4


----------



## FallenFaux

#1 Rawr!


----------



## Feuer unten

#2 (2 is a good number)


----------



## Monster34

#3


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

post 5


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

In!


----------



## K10

Numba two


----------



## DraganUS

Make it complicated.







hehe


----------



## allikat

My timing, as always, is terrible, I will not win, nor will the nearest 3 people either side.









In anyways, just top get the jinx out of the way


----------



## AIpha

In!


----------



## Cerberus

#5


----------



## blasphemy

post 3..


----------



## rage557

#1


----------



## criminal

In


----------



## climbncookie

Common Lucky day!


----------



## JasonCz




----------



## danascully

#1


----------



## blasphemy

Four


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Post #5


----------



## Capwn

Daddy needs a new hat #4


----------



## Bikkit

Post number 1!


----------



## meticadpa

Don't worry guys!

I understand it.


----------



## donutpirate

And here goes number one!


----------



## Hammerdin

#1, in, confused


----------



## phospholipid

1#


----------



## Feuer unten

#3


----------



## gymenii

Post #1
gymenii
thanks!


----------



## Ocnewb

In. Post #1. Don't really understand lol.


----------



## iamwardicus

#3 (Come on.... papa wants a motherboard.....)


----------



## enarr

#1millionth


----------



## liberalelephant

In #1


----------



## KarmaKiller

4th and final for today!


----------



## Hammerdin

#2


----------



## Bikkit

two!


----------



## digital charon

I'm in (#1)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Wait, I'm out








I realized I didn't have PayPal anymore


----------



## Bikkit

3!


----------



## Hammerdin

#3


----------



## Ocnewb

Post #2 now i understand.


----------



## kagaos

Count me in..


----------



## GOTFrog

in


----------



## Bikkit

numero 4! it's my birthday on sunday! (not that is should sway your decisions.. heheh)


----------



## Liability

3's a charm?


----------



## PizzaMan

IN plz


----------



## Hammerdin

#4


----------



## admin

Pace yourself lads! We have days to go!

Oh btw, you last three guys to post just before me here's $25 for you!

(PM me with your paypal address and send your request via the paypal interface to [email protected])

EDIT:

That means:

*Hammerdin
PizzaMan
Liability*

Just won $25!


----------



## Mike431635

#2


----------



## donutpirate

Number two!


----------



## Choggs396

#1










EDIT: D'OH, missed it....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

in! (number 1)


----------



## Bow

well??


----------



## Hammerdin

#5


----------



## the_xpert

In again, Post #3


----------



## woodpigeon4

post #1

Thanks


----------



## tanderson

#2


----------



## Bow

again?


----------



## 98uk

Looks cool


----------



## donutpirate

Number three, holding my lucky penny.


----------



## blooder11181

#5


----------



## danascully

#2


----------



## admin

Ah what the heck - two more winners for now







Two guys before this post - congrats!

Like I said though - pace yourselves! This could take up to 5 more days to hand out the rest of the prizes









Winners this last time are:

*blooder11181
danascully*

Please PM me with your paypal address and make sure to request your cash via paypal from [email protected]!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in post 1


----------



## blooder11181

#2


----------



## Dark-Asylum

post 1


----------



## donutpirate

Breaking my heart, Admin







Post number four. I am determined.


----------



## woodpigeon4

post #2


----------



## vwgti

#2


----------



## liberalelephant

numero dos!


----------



## Andr3az

post nr.1


----------



## donutpirate

Last one for me! Post five.


----------



## Aqualoon

/post


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in


----------



## MaxS

3!


----------



## Andr3az

post nr.2


----------



## liberalelephant

post 3


----------



## Super304

Post number 1!


----------



## groundzero9

#1


----------



## Zerkk

Post #1


----------



## Socom

Post #1


----------



## Bow

maybe this time


----------



## liberalelephant

cmon post 4 daddy needs a new fan


----------



## BenRK

In for the lulz


----------



## MaxS

#4 to kick off page 19*!


----------



## Frosty88

#1 I'm terribly slow!


----------



## Peace11uehman

post #1


----------



## blupupher

well heck, I did not think he would be giving away 3 sets so quickly, so I was going to wait, but here is my 1st entry...


----------



## GekzOverlord

In post #2


----------



## Rpg2

2 Off in the other thread, how far off am I in this thread?

1 of 5


----------



## mav2000

Post no 1


----------



## liberalelephant

lucky number 5


----------



## hometoast

And here's where I did #2.


----------



## xToaDx

Haha, #1.


----------



## imadude10

In #1 for me!


----------



## killa_concept

Post #1


----------



## MaxS

And #5 for page 20...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

In. Post 1


----------



## hometoast

Tres!


----------



## mrfajita

in


----------



## DaClownie

In.... #1! Come on, I need $25 like you read about... especially if you're reading a story about someone that needs $25.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm In,

Thanks


----------



## Bow

baby needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Feuer unten

#4


----------



## BiG O

go go go #1


----------



## Aztec Boi

this is my first post, hope i win!


----------



## pinkfloyd1

in


----------



## DaClownie

#2.

If I were admin, I'd assign the highest paying advertisements to this thread so that he makes more than his $500 back.


----------



## qTAP

In


----------



## decimator

Post #3 for me







.


----------



## shashidam

In


----------



## BiG O

Me again #2


----------



## xandypx

Post #1... and once again... Very generous of you Admin!


----------



## criminal

In #2


----------



## Black Magix

in #1


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Post 2


----------



## Crooksy

post


----------



## ACM

last post.

I've already won 25$, guess I should leave you guys some.


----------



## imadude10

Post #2...


----------



## FallenFaux

Post #2


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Post #2,

Thanks again


----------



## error10

This is quite confusing, but I guess you can count me in. (1 of 5)


----------



## Arkuatic

Free money


----------



## jck

Post #2


----------



## BiG O

#3


----------



## s0nniez

hmmm in


----------



## vwgti

#3


----------



## climbncookie

Common lucky day.... Post #2


----------



## digital charon

post # 2 ?


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #1 for me!


----------



## JustinDD

in. post #1


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in
Post 3


----------



## psi_guy

post #1 for me. gimme prizes!


----------



## blatsha92

in


----------



## Zigee

first post


----------



## elson

post # 1

in


----------



## Jplaz

post numbah one


----------



## monogoat

Post 2 for me


----------



## ovyeminem

In. #1


----------



## xandypx

Post #2

LOLz... You do realize... all of us watching this thread are doing absolutely nothing to help anyone who might actually be having a problem, figure it out!


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xandypx* 
Post #2

LOLz... You do realize... all of us watching this thread are doing absolutely nothing to help anyone who might actually be having a problem, figure it out!

Don't listen to him. He's trying to throw us off our game







.

I guess this has to be 4 :/


----------



## iandroo888

Post #1 o_o


----------



## Nburnes

W00t Post 1


----------



## Zigee

post 2 for me


----------



## AIpha

Post #2


----------



## tonyhague

post #1


----------



## kagaos

Post numbah doo (2)


----------



## Lige

In? I think?


----------



## hometoast

Fore!


----------



## /Fail

Post 1


----------



## Zigee

no real point in posting atm, as admin is currently offline lol.
I guess this counts as 3 though


----------



## awaizy

in!


----------



## DuRoc

in for the win


----------



## jbranton

In #2


----------



## admin

More winners now!

Last two people to post right before me just won $25









Please PM admin with your paypal address, then log into paypal and using their interface, request the funds from [email protected]!

More winners will be added









EDIT::

Here are the two members who just won!

*DuRoc
jbranton*


----------



## Arbiter419

Post number 2!


----------



## Sparhawk

in (1) lol, this is a great way to get a thread with a bunch posts.


----------



## CJRhoades

Post 1


----------



## blooder11181

post #2


----------



## lockhead

post #2


----------



## Locool676

#1


----------



## Jnesses

Post 1


----------



## |mando|

Haha, awesome.
#1


----------



## mr. biggums

number 1


----------



## TEntel

#1


----------



## NoGuru

In


----------



## allenkane

post 2,this is crazy lol


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

#1 post!!! in!!!


----------



## OutlawII

In


----------



## gibsonnova74

Post #1


----------



## Sirrush

Interesting...


----------



## jck

Post #3


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Half the money gone, I could at least make an attempt?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Post 3


----------



## Monster34

post#4


----------



## OutlawII

Post#2


----------



## Ocnewb

Post #3


----------



## _Magic

Hmm


----------



## nceagles

In


----------



## |mando|

#2 here


----------



## CJRhoades

Number 2


----------



## Pabs

In for a try


----------



## Coma

Again? Hehe


----------



## Crooksy

post #2


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Post #3


----------



## jck

Post #4 and I give up. Someone PM me if I won.


----------



## TheWolfe

Post #1


----------



## OutlawII

post#3


----------



## Frosty88

Post numero 2!


----------



## criminal

#3


----------



## groundzero9

#2


----------



## stumped

stumped is in 1


----------



## TEntel

#2


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Post 4...Want SSD lol.


----------



## TheWolfe

Post #2


----------



## Pabs

Post 2


----------



## Wavefunction

Post #1.


----------



## Farfnarkle

in 1


----------



## Rebel4055

IN Post #1


----------



## dham

Post # 1


----------



## TheWolfe

Post #3


----------



## |mando|

#3 here.


----------



## phantomgrave

#2


----------



## groundzero9

#3


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

post #1


----------



## Pabs

Post 3


----------



## Rebel4055

Post #2 I like cheese


----------



## Ocnewb

Post #4


----------



## OutlawII

#4


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

#4


----------



## tofunater

post #1


----------



## xandypx

In again #3


----------



## Force_AMD

#2


----------



## Multiverse

in #1


----------



## TheWolfe

Post #4


----------



## GekzOverlord

Post#3


----------



## Pabs

Post 4


----------



## W4LNUT5

Post #1


----------



## frigginacky

Post #1.


----------



## Rebel4055

#3


----------



## groundzero9

#4


----------



## BiG O

Last post!


----------



## Sozin

Post #1.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Numero Uno


----------



## admin

Another $250 added to the prizes!

Oh I guess I posted in the thread so I need to award a few more prizes









The previous FOUR posters are all winners of $25! Congrats!

EDIT:::

*Faster_is_better
Sozin
BiG O
groundzero9*

Congrats Gents! Please PM admin with your paypal address - then log into paypal and request your prize from [email protected] using their system.


----------



## lockhead

post #3


----------



## Ladiesman101

Post #1

GREAT THREAD
THANKS OCN


----------



## error10

I get it now, but it's really painful to scroll through everyone's posts looking for whether there have been winners. (2 of 5)


----------



## wire

In!!!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

post


----------



## veblen

In.


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

post 2


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Just got back from lunch! #4!


----------



## Bane99

I'm in.


----------



## striker833

In


----------



## TEntel

#3


----------



## Nburnes

Post #2


----------



## blooder11181

i lost my number of posts


----------



## Jnesses

post 2


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

post #3


----------



## waqasr

1st post!


----------



## error10

OK, let's call it 3 of 5.


----------



## XAslanX

Post #1


----------



## Rebel4055

#4


----------



## Jnesses

post 3


----------



## Faster_is_better

post 2!


----------



## TheWolfe

Post #5


----------



## smoochee

post 1


----------



## KittensMewMew

Post 1


----------



## stumped

stumped is in 2


----------



## Coma

derp


----------



## allenkane

Post 3


----------



## phospholipid

2#


----------



## Ladiesman101

#2


----------



## Jnesses

post 4


----------



## OutlawII

Last one#5


----------



## Sozin

Post #2.


----------



## Coma

and hurp (3)


----------



## pow3rtr1p

This is silly. In.


----------



## xx123j

#1


----------



## Core2uu

Post #1 and in.


----------



## Jnesses

last one, 5!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

#3


----------



## Coma

shoop da whoop


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

in #2 !!!!


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

#1


----------



## TheSprunk

Firing for Effect!


----------



## phantomgrave

Number 3.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Silliness round 2...


----------



## lockhead

post #4


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Another $250 added to the prizes!

Oh I guess I posted in the thread so I need to award a few more prizes










Admin... So much for you're original 5 day thing...
You're just having waaaaaay too much fun with this.

In again Post #4


----------



## xx123j

Argh #2


----------



## Coma

spamming for effect


----------



## stanrc

first post


----------



## legoman786

kinda late... what?


----------



## Rebel4055

#5 I never win anything


----------



## elfudge44

#1


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Let's hope this last one wins something!


----------



## vwgti

#4


----------



## [email protected]

#1 :d


----------



## xx123j

#3 No, I'm wasting them!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Admin probably hacked it so he's not in the Active User Viewing thing at the bottom...

Number 3


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

#3


----------



## legoman786

zing what


----------



## phantomgrave

1.....2.......3.......4!


----------



## Ocnewb

Last post Hope i win!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Admin probably hacked it so he's not in the Active User Viewing thing at the bottom...

Number 3


What about online? lol

post #2


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

post 4


----------



## blupupher

well here is number 2


----------



## xx123j

#4 :'(


----------



## legoman786

ring ding what?


----------



## Whodie

admin is the awesome sauce!


----------



## Ladiesman101

#3


----------



## woodpigeon4

post #3


----------



## Arbiter419

Numbah 3.


----------



## getbigtony

5 posts?! count this as #1!


----------



## lockhead

last post.


----------



## xx123j

Me2 #5


----------



## legoman786

post #4 QQ


----------



## phantomgrave

Annnnnnddddddddd... I'm done. :|


----------



## elfudge44

#2


----------



## Tator Tot

Post #2


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Post #4 for this silliness.


----------



## willis888

In for one.


----------



## Bow

thats it for me,

Last time I won anything the wife said we were having another boy.


----------



## legoman786

aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnndddddddd

Post #5.


----------



## blupupher

number 3


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here is the end of my silliness. Post 5. Way to be, Admin!


----------



## Camaro5

Post #1


----------



## japan1

#1


----------



## error10

(4 of 5)


----------



## Z Naught

1/5


----------



## chewbert

post!!!!!!!#1


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Post 5 ftw


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

in#4


----------



## tanderson

3 for me


----------



## CJRhoades

#3


----------



## scottath

in #1


----------



## W4LNUT5

I feel lucky

Post #3


----------



## Camaro5

Post #2


----------



## tofunater

#2


----------



## beelzebub_75

post 1


----------



## KC_Flip

In 1/5


----------



## Core2uu

Here we go with post #2.


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
5 posts?! Count this as #1!

#2


----------



## XedLos

#1


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

#3!


----------



## 0m3g4

#1
My prof. told me I'm special...?


----------



## decimator

Oh, gosh this is my 4th one already?









#4.


----------



## Mike431635

#3


----------



## Lord Xeb

POST POST POST! I like post in a thread because it is suppose to have posts in it.


----------



## CJRhoades

#4


----------



## Daney

Numero 3.

Maybe I'll win again


----------



## Z Naught

2/5


----------



## muels7

Post 2


----------



## Garionberg

number ONE


----------



## [PWN]SniperWolf

Post Number One


----------



## the_xpert

post #3


----------



## elfudge44

#3


----------



## BIGGUN

#1


----------



## NoGuru

#2


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
Numero 3.

Maybe I'll win again









pretty sure you can only win once;
#4!


----------



## Somenamehere

post 1


----------



## phospholipid

#3


----------



## pcguy5

hook it up admin!


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
#2

#3


----------



## gablain

Post 1


----------



## Finny

#1?


----------



## DaClownie

#3. make it happen


----------



## blupupher

and now 4 (boy they go fast)


----------



## Vermillion

In


----------



## nolonger

#1.


----------



## CJRhoades

#5. Last chance.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

#5







gg yo!


----------



## Esseff

#1


----------



## tat2monsta

Number 2


----------



## Zerkk

#2


----------



## Sparhawk

#2


----------



## Esseff

#2


----------



## Esseff

#3


----------



## nolonger

#2.


----------



## Vermillion

#2


----------



## PathogenX

in


----------



## nolonger

#3.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Post #4


----------



## FtW 420

#1


----------



## kaivorth

Post #1


----------



## nolonger

#4.


----------



## Z Naught

3/5


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

#2 of 5


----------



## nolonger

#5.


----------



## Garionberg

number TWO


----------



## goodontv

#1


----------



## kwint

Sure why not, In!


----------



## muels7

# 3, hope im not wasting it


----------



## |mando|

#4!


----------



## Somenamehere

Post 2


----------



## PC Gamer

Post #1.


----------



## FatalityxZ

in


----------



## Flux

Innith with Post #1


----------



## corky dorkelson

post #1


----------



## Deathclaw

1st


----------



## ovyeminem

#2


----------



## Dude5082

Sounds like a good time.

1st


----------



## wuddersup

1st


----------



## PC Gamer

#2


----------



## |mando|

5TH! here goes my last shot.


----------



## Somenamehere

post 3


----------



## jbobb

#1


----------



## Dude5082

2nd


----------



## ikillerzi

1st


----------



## Vermillion

#3


----------



## MOCAMBO

#1


----------



## frigginacky

Post #2


----------



## PC Gamer

#3


----------



## Xombie

o hai der

#1


----------



## Dude5082

3rd


----------



## elfudge44

#4


----------



## e_dogg

#1!!!


----------



## chewbert

post!!!!!! #2


----------



## Multiverse

#2


----------



## criminal

#4


----------



## Dude5082

4th


----------



## FatalityxZ

in


----------



## coopsman1

Post #1


----------



## willis888

In for 2


----------



## W4LNUT5

POst #5 at 5pm. lol


----------



## Core2uu

Post Numbuh Three.


----------



## ikillerzi

2nd


----------



## Dude5082

Game over man, game over.

5th


----------



## Somenamehere

Post 4


----------



## PC Gamer

4th


----------



## wuddersup

Post 2


----------



## pluke the 2

Posters


----------



## ikillerzi

3rd


----------



## Multiverse

number 3


----------



## PC Gamer

Last one!


----------



## ikillerzi

4th


----------



## Jyr

ajaksalad


----------



## lilraver018

Post # 1


----------



## dham

Post #2


----------



## Bear

Post#1


----------



## ikillerzi

5th and final.... DRUMROLL PLEASE... ahh I fail lol


----------



## Dilyn

I can has winrar pl0x?


----------



## imadude10

Third post for me!


----------



## GapTroll

hmm this will be my first post...


----------



## Volcom13

First Post!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

First post


----------



## candy_van

Post numero uno


----------



## Jrice00

Woop woop! #1


----------



## Paradox me

Post #1


----------



## mega_option101

First Post


----------



## SpcCdr

1st post- Sloane's Teddy Wins the Race
Cheers


----------



## Super304

Second Post!


----------



## epidemic

Post #1


----------



## dropkickninja

timing numba 1


----------



## Finny

#2


----------



## dizz

Post 1/5


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

3/5


----------



## wuddersup

Post 3


----------



## Lige

2/5

This is really confusing.


----------



## candy_van

2/5

Come on hot pockets!!!


----------



## Millillion

Hmm, interesting, post number one.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Numba 4


----------



## REDHAMMER999

1/5

thanks


----------



## ShortySmalls

post 1


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

second post


----------



## nseaton1

2/5 for me


----------



## dropkickninja

two times the charm..


----------



## NeMoD

1/5


----------



## Zigee

I guess this is post 4 for me


----------



## psi_guy

post #2.


----------



## tanderson

4 for me


----------



## shlunky

1st post


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Third post


----------



## wuddersup

3rd


----------



## wannabe_OC

#1 In !!!


----------



## mr. biggums

number 2


----------



## Aqualoon

#2


----------



## Andr3az

post nr. 3


----------



## xlastshotx

number 4


----------



## dropkickninja

post threee


----------



## MeeksMan13

1/5


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Fourth Post


----------



## Zigee

this will be the final post for me


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

numba 5


----------



## jpye11

First Post!!


----------



## savagebunny

1/5 for me


----------



## computeruler

number 2


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Post #1


----------



## wuddersup

4 baby


----------



## TheCh3F

Post 1/5


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm in FTW...!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

#5... hope it comes soon


----------



## TEntel

#4


----------



## Z Naught

4/5


----------



## dropkickninja

number fouuuuur silly noob


----------



## F1ForFrags

I r confus. BUT IN!!


----------



## s-x

sup


----------



## The Jinx

In


----------



## jpye11

no. 2


----------



## /Fail

#2


----------



## gazza30

meeeeeeee


----------



## chevymeister

This is the oddest contest i've ever seen. Hoorah for creativity







Do like.


----------



## cl04k3d

in


----------



## wolfrifle16

in
bahahaha


----------



## dropkickninja

number five record breakerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dham

Post #3


----------



## Bear

post#2


----------



## admin

Two more winnners...... NOW!









EDIT:::

Here they are!

*dham
Bear*

Please see the OP for info on how to claim your prize!


----------



## Roxxas049

Halllp!!


----------



## Finny

#3...

Edit: wow!


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

in
..


----------



## Shane1244

In


----------



## ReverbDP

Dont get it. But im in lol


----------



## Nirran

in


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

2# post?


----------



## Dylan

in!


----------



## playah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
In?









This actually doesn't make sense... :/


Yes it does


----------



## Scripped

In ;o


----------



## jbobb

#2


----------



## meticadpa

Post number 2!


----------



## GekzOverlord

3/5


----------



## Mr Pink57

In #1

pink


----------



## Arkuatic

Post #2


----------



## ReverbDP

#2 Second Post


----------



## elfudge44

#5


----------



## zodac

In (1/5).


----------



## stevenma188

Post #1


----------



## Mr SniffelzZzZ

Lost?


----------



## BBB89

Post # 1


----------



## k4m1k4z3

in


----------



## Knoxis

In (1/5)


----------



## pinkfloyd1

in2


----------



## BillG8z

post 1


----------



## gablain

Hint: when he is offline, don't post !


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Am I entering a contest??


----------



## Nirran

In 2/5 lol


----------



## Bigshades92

1/5 :d


----------



## shiarua

post 1


----------



## BillG8z

2/5


----------



## dargo

in!


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getbigtony*


#3


#4


----------



## BBB89

Post # 2


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

post 3#


----------



## T D

1.


----------



## wierdo124

AHRA! I can has win!


----------



## Core2uu

Soz, I am in for post number four.


----------



## Chris++

In, post 1/5


----------



## ReverbDP

#3 My 3rd Post


----------



## gatattack

post 1


----------



## wierdo124

My second.


----------



## mackbaz

Cool!


----------



## Somenamehere

Here goes my last post *crossfingers


----------



## Finny

4th


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

post


----------



## wire

post 2nd


----------



## LemonSlice

@6:40 post number 1


----------



## admin

Two more? Sure thing









EDIT:

Winners are:

*LemonSlice*
*wire*

Please see the OP for more info on claiming your prize


----------



## nategr8ns

lolwut?
4 hours in and its already at 600+ posts!


----------



## ReverbDP

#4


----------



## Tchernobyl

My first post~ (hello!)


----------



## Rewindlabs

I'm beyond confused but im in


----------



## LemonSlice

I guess this is my second post but whatever, that was the absolute luckiest timing ever... I posted about 10 seconds before admin







. Thanks!


----------



## n1helix

#1


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Super304

3rd post


----------



## EFR450

first post


----------



## sweffymo

Mah 1st post...


----------



## 98uk

In for #2.

I never win anything though


----------



## Finny

Last... come on...


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Post lucky number 5

Come On Double Double Diamonds!!!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Lately, this forum reminds me of one of those quiz games where you have to catch tickets or money in some sort of fanned room, with all these freebies going out









1st post!


----------



## Aztec Boi

#2 post, give me it plz! lol


----------



## TheCh3F

Post 2/5


----------



## muels7

post 4


----------



## Nostrano

In for #1


----------



## Exostenza

Oh snap, did I win???


----------



## The_0ctogon

Post 1


----------



## Nirran

post 3/5


----------



## K10

3rd


----------



## Dom_sufc

2nd.

Going to play the slow game on this one ;D


----------



## japan1

#2


----------



## greg8west

post!


----------



## navit

in like flinn


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

In 1/5


----------



## Ulver

1/5


----------



## The_0ctogon

2/5


----------



## michaeljr1186

1.


----------



## Super304

Ok....4th time lucky


----------



## greg8west

In 2


----------



## K10

4/5


----------



## laxrunner

in 1


----------



## stumped

stumped is in 3


----------



## admin

One winner.... now









EDIT:::

Winner is:

*stumped*

Please see the OP for info on how to claim your prize!


----------



## ghost55

in


----------



## Dopamin3

In 1


----------



## sailerboy

Post


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

in 4


----------



## Strider_2001

postin like its hot


----------



## allikat

In again


----------



## Nirran

In 4/5


----------



## K10

last one for me.

good luck to others and grats to the winners


----------



## kagaos

why not make this number 3


----------



## phospholipid

#4


----------



## KEITHRH12

count me in, post 1


----------



## Frosty88

post 3


----------



## zodac

In again (2/5)


----------



## blooder11181

did i use all ammo????


----------



## gtsteviiee

In, #1. ;D


----------



## Sno

Post #1


----------



## NeMoD

2/5


----------



## flightsimnerd

Post 1

What a clever idea!! hope i win!


----------



## Nirran

In for last post


----------



## nategr8ns

$475/750 given









post 2


----------



## Core2uu

Last one, post #5.


----------



## /Fail

#3


----------



## Virinious

Post number 1!


----------



## Klue22

I like money!


----------



## Paradox me

Post #2


----------



## catmmm

money is good


----------



## TEntel

#5


----------



## Aztec Boi

eh post number 3


----------



## billbartuska

1/5


----------



## Ulver

2/5 :d


----------



## Bacchus451

In!


----------



## azkid110

in! Thanks admin!


----------



## Loosenut

2cd post


----------



## H-man

1
aa


----------



## Dallus

1/5 !!


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

in?

I'm kinda confused too


----------



## NoGuru

#3


----------



## FallenFaux

#3


----------



## pheoxs

Post #1


----------



## The_0ctogon

3/5


----------



## procpuarie

post


----------



## ReverbDP

5th and final post


----------



## KEITHRH12

post #2


----------



## GOTFrog

#2


----------



## The_0ctogon

4/5


----------



## Djghost454

In #1


----------



## ShortySmalls

post 2 for me


----------



## xd_1771

1st post! Good luck everyone!


----------



## wannabe_OC

#2 In...


----------



## vwgti

#5


----------



## DeathAvenger

in!


----------



## SgtSpike

Post #1


----------



## H-man

Post 2


----------



## e_dogg

#2


----------



## Georc

It's raining money! #1


----------



## Mikecdm

1st post


----------



## XiZeL

post #1


----------



## XAslanX

Post #2


----------



## xandypx

Come-on Admin.... I know you're there!!!

5th and Final, Good Luck all!


----------



## NeMoD

3/5


----------



## SgtSpike

Post #2


----------



## spixel

first post


----------



## davea50

In!


----------



## DeathAvenger

post #2


----------



## Wavefunction

Post #2.


----------



## Sno

#2


----------



## Crooksy

post 3


----------



## H-man

num 3


----------



## SgtSpike

Post #3


----------



## FallenFaux

#4


----------



## MisterAutomatic

In. I hope. Man he keeps doing this. So unfair bro. 1.


----------



## IEATFISH

In. 3


----------



## Stampede10343

Post


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

#1


----------



## Paradox me

Post #3


----------



## FatalityxZ

#3


----------



## SgtSpike

#4


----------



## DeathAvenger

#3


----------



## airplaneman

#1


----------



## DaClownie

#4


----------



## Arbiter419

Post number 4!


----------



## nategr8ns

last post for now because I have to go to bed (I'm sick and I have an AP chem midterm tomorrow







).

Good luck to all, including me







.


----------



## SgtSpike

#5... oh noes, they're all gone!


----------



## H-man

Xd 4


----------



## DeathAvenger

post #4, only one more left


----------



## sweffymo

Post #2...


----------



## Jyr

2nd post.


----------



## criminal

#5


----------



## zodac

In (3/5).


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

#5 and i am out =]


----------



## computeruler

in for 3!!


----------



## Hapz

#1 im in


----------



## Hydraulic

# 1


----------



## monogoat

Seems like a good time for #3


----------



## jbobb

#3


----------



## nomolos

in...#1


----------



## blupupher

and my final entry....


----------



## l4n b0y

#1


----------



## Frosty88

4/5


----------



## KipH

In. I need to pay more attention to these things


----------



## JTD92

Post 1


----------



## Paradox me

Post #4


----------



## Virinious

Post #2


----------



## davea50

#2


----------



## Hydraulic

Post 2!


----------



## Arkuatic

post #3


----------



## btwalter

It took a few reads for me to get it as well.
1st post


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I think I understand the concept.

Post #1


----------



## Syrillian

1/5


----------



## imadude10

Number 4 Here!


----------



## ymetushe

I'm on board. #1


----------



## Damir Poljak

Post #1


----------



## NoGuru

#4


----------



## chewbert

post!!!!!!!!#3


----------



## Sno

#3


----------



## Nautilus

here's my timing. #1


----------



## Stabwound

boom!


----------



## jbobb

#4


----------



## SiCK

post #1


----------



## sweffymo

#3...


----------



## xd_1771

#2


----------



## MNiceGuy

#1


----------



## gymenii

Number 2


----------



## IrDewey

In (#1)


----------



## beelzebub_75

#2


----------



## /Fail

#4


----------



## Metal425

#1.


----------



## Flux

Post #2


----------



## KC_Flip

Post #2


----------



## Jplaz

post numero 2


----------



## eseb1

#3

Edit: Sweet, I won!


----------



## Tator Tot

Post #3


----------



## TheOcelot

1


----------



## admin

Three more winners!

EDIT:::

Here they are!

*TheOcelot *
*Tator Tot*
*eseb1*

Please see the OP guys for instructions on how to claim your prize!


----------



## halifax1

Post #1.


----------



## da tick 07

innn


----------



## IrDewey

#2


----------



## xHassassin

Post #1


----------



## Dom_sufc

3...


----------



## NoGuru

#5


----------



## flightsimnerd

Post 2

!!


----------



## Dan17z

post#1


----------



## bk7794

1 in


----------



## SiCK

post #2


----------



## Dom_sufc

4...


----------



## NeMoD

4/5


----------



## Hapz

#2 im feeling this now


----------



## SiCK

post #3


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

Post #2!


----------



## Multiverse

#4


----------



## bumsoil

#2


----------



## Bloodfire

5 alive!


----------



## ShortySmalls

post #3


----------



## shlunky

Post #2


----------



## pipnasty

Post #1!!!!


----------



## rage557

#2


----------



## CryWin

In, I really need a new power supply. (I'm rocking with a 400watt crap box)

Thanks

Edit: Post #1


----------



## Dom_sufc

5th...


----------



## SpcCdr

what the heck- spendin' #2
Cheers


----------



## Aqualoon

#3


----------



## pheoxs

#2


----------



## imadude10

Number Five! Can I redeem my rep for more Posts?


----------



## silent_20

In


----------



## Epona

Post #1. :0


----------



## DeathAvenger

post #5, COME ON !!!


----------



## tkl.hui

post


----------



## savagebunny

#2


----------



## Chr0n1c

In #1


----------



## Aznboy1993

IN! Thanks for doing this!

*EDIT* Post number 1! (to keep count







)


----------



## Deathclaw

2nd


----------



## hometoast

Five


----------



## Moparman

in


----------



## Chr0n1c

2nd


----------



## Aznboy1993

2nd!


----------



## n1helix

#2 try


----------



## NeMoD

5/5


----------



## Dan17z

post#2


----------



## Chris++

Post number 2, please please please!


----------



## pheoxs

#3


----------



## shibbiness

first post


----------



## mega_option101

2nd post


----------



## Reebbo

#1


----------



## sweffymo

4th post...


----------



## BlankThis

I'm confused


----------



## esocid

Haha, uno!


----------



## Arbiter419

5th post?


----------



## Aznboy1993

3rd time's the charm yes? lol hopefully


----------



## kev_b

1st post, I think.


----------



## systemaxd

#1


----------



## IrDewey

#3


----------



## Deathclaw

3rd


----------



## Heathen

In with my first post.


----------



## Sno

#4


----------



## H-man

Final 5


----------



## Krusher33

FIRST POST... let me win


----------



## Ulver

3/5 yay


----------



## Speedma11229

post 1?


----------



## SporkofdooM

Post 1


----------



## btwalter

2/5


----------



## Millillion

Post number 2.


----------



## sccr64472

Post #1. If I win, I'm going to buy lotto tickets with the money just to continue the luck roll


----------



## flightsimnerd

Post 3


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Post the first!


----------



## Speedma11229

post 2?


----------



## halifax1

Post #2.


----------



## Speedma11229

post 3


----------



## Odel

Post 1


----------



## gymenii

lucky post #3


----------



## The_0ctogon

4?/5


----------



## slothfish

#1


----------



## SmasherBasher

#1`


----------



## k4m1k4z3

post #2


----------



## Krusher33

Post number 2 pretty please towards an upgrade?


----------



## Sno

#5


----------



## tK FuRY

post #3


----------



## Speedma11229

post 4


----------



## Exostenza

post 2


----------



## adizz

post 1


----------



## Zzyzx

This is like Internet musical chairs! I'm in!


----------



## Kick

oneee


----------



## pheoxs

#4


----------



## Speedma11229

post 5


----------



## Arkuatic

post 4 >.<


----------



## SporkofdooM

Post 2


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

last one


----------



## computeruler

number 3! I thought I posted 3 already, but a search only shows 2..


----------



## Monster34

5th and final to double up!


----------



## Hydraulic

3/5


----------



## Kick

post 2


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

post 2/5


----------



## SporkofdooM

numero 3


----------



## gooddog

posting.


----------



## SmasherBasher

#2


----------



## adizz

post 2


----------



## Beric

Post 1


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

3/5


----------



## IrDewey

#4


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

post 1 / 5


----------



## uNeec

Post 1/4


----------



## n1helix

#3


----------



## SporkofdooM

numba 4


----------



## Krusher33

Third time the charm?


----------



## KipH

My second try


----------



## Ulver

4/5 crossing my fingers


----------



## xHassassin

Post #2


----------



## KEITHRH12

post #3


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

post #1


----------



## Jyr

#2


----------



## sccr64472

Post #2. If I win with this post, I'm going to take the winnings and put it all on the color black on Roulette


----------



## cgraham23

Post #1 (crosses fingers)


----------



## allenkane

Post 3


----------



## xLightWorkerx

Post...


----------



## TheCh3F

Post 3/5


----------



## KEITHRH12

post #4


----------



## catmmm

post 2


----------



## SporkofdooM

Fifth and final post. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Interesting...Post 1/5


----------



## xd_1771

Post 3/5


----------



## Blackhawk4

post #1


----------



## nate911

Post 1!


----------



## mlcollins33

in


----------



## [email protected]'D

numero UNO...Post 1


----------



## Arkuatic

final post


----------



## Jrice00

In fer take 2!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Post #2


----------



## greg8west

In 3


----------



## davek

in 1


----------



## rage557

#3


----------



## xquisit

In , numero uno!


----------



## KEITHRH12

post #5


----------



## xHassassin

Post #3


----------



## pheoxs

Post #5


----------



## iamwardicus

post 4 (hopeing for 11:00 draw )


----------



## Blackhawk4

post #3


----------



## iquark

Post #1


----------



## Nelson2011

post 1?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Post #2


----------



## Crazycarl

post # 3


----------



## allenkane

#4


----------



## flightsimnerd

Post 4


----------



## SyncMaster753

post 1


----------



## Blackhawk4

Post #4


----------



## Yunus

uhm this is my first post,







, oh and thanks for the website <3 helped me out alot

Hi from Arizona


----------



## TheCheeks

In









Edit: Post 1


----------



## iandroo888

post 2


----------



## Conley

#1. I am interest.


----------



## hitrun222

Sure, why not? I'm in. #1


----------



## Gangleri

in


----------



## NauthiX

In! (#1)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

post #3 entry to awesome giveaway


----------



## sav5716

In #1
Thanks for this admin, awesome giveaways!


----------



## Blackhawk4

post #5


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever #1 post!

thanks OCN!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Post #4 now.


----------



## Feuer unten

# 5 for me


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

in! (post 1)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

#2 :d


----------



## startekee

me


----------



## Ulver

5/5 last chance! Thanks anyway Admin!


----------



## Krusher33

Post # 4, shut the door, I think the admin has HIT THE FLOOR!


----------



## Chr0n1c

#3 for me


----------



## Kryten

post


----------



## vuxdu

in?


----------



## Bahlzeron

post#1


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Post 1 of 5.


----------



## Nburnes

Post numba 3


----------



## TheLegend

Posted!


----------



## cgraham23

post #2


----------



## loony

post


----------



## rage557

#4


----------



## JDMfanatic

Post1


----------



## iamwardicus

midnight post and its 5/5 - hopefully Admin is still awake


----------



## mocha989

in post 1


----------



## iquark

Post #2


----------



## kwint

#2


----------



## Lord Xeb

Post 2


----------



## The Jinx

Post 2


----------



## esotericjester

Yes.


----------



## vuxdu

#2


----------



## JaCkHoLe

post #1


----------



## btwalter

3/5


----------



## mav2000

Post no.2


----------



## Knoxis

in (2/5)


----------



## Paradox me

Lucky number 5!


----------



## candy_van

3/5


----------



## BigFan

Post #1









Edit: This may sound odd, but, it looks like you have a pattern going on with the times, etc.... Unless I miscounted, 22people/7h = 3.14 which is close to pie


----------



## Mikemoon07

post 1


----------



## Stampede10343

post #2


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Post 2


----------



## Shaun1991

in







post 3


----------



## Vitamin

In! #1


----------



## psi_guy

post #3.


----------



## theCanadian

Bam. 1


----------



## JDMfanatic

Post 2


----------



## Contagion

Post 1


----------



## sigfreik

In, post 1.


----------



## Canon624

post numero uno.


----------



## M1A1

1/5 Might as well eh


----------



## the_milk_man

timing IS key! 2/5


----------



## the_milk_man

EDIT: delete


----------



## Dominant

yay for free money!


----------



## Frank08

In, thanks!


----------



## JaCkHoLe

post 3, this game is making me jumpy LOL


----------



## Canon624

post 2. be postin' more tomorrow.


----------



## loony

#2


----------



## antmiu2

idk but im inn


----------



## cl04k3d

in


----------



## PizzaMan

Woot! I was a winner.

Thx OCN!!

Good luck to you all and gratz to all the winners


----------



## airplaneman

Post 2


----------



## loony

post #3


----------



## Lefty67

Post #1


----------



## frankenstein406

in


----------



## sccr64472

Post #3. If this one wins, I'm going to place it all on 1 bet of blackjack. I'll let it ride a total of three times. If it wins 3 times in a row, I'll keep it


----------



## Ladiesman101

# 4


----------



## admin

Two more winners!

EDIT:::

Here they are!

*sccr64472*
*Ladiesman101*

Please see the OP for info as to how to collect your prize!


----------



## Tator Tot

Post #5


----------



## Knoxis

in (3/5)


----------



## pReFy

Post #1


----------



## Unknownm

in


----------



## Preim

Post! Thanks Admin =]


----------



## SiCK

post #3


----------



## SiCK

post #4


----------



## SiCK

post #5


----------



## Djghost454

#2


----------



## sccr64472

Post #4 'cause i'm feeling lucky! (actually,i'm at work and trying to pass the time







)


----------



## Bazmecc

#1...burp


----------



## hyperlite1604

in #1


----------



## riko99

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Riou

Post #1. This game is so random.


----------



## smashed_99cbr

post


----------



## sccr64472

Post #5 Sniper shot!


----------



## Riou

post 2. knife.


----------



## H3||scr3am

post 1


----------



## Knoxis

in (4/5)


----------



## Lime

Post #1. ROLLAN


----------



## LarsMarkelson

In to win!

Post #1


----------



## scottath

me win (NUmber 2) ???


----------



## FtW 420

2/5


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

in ftw (#3)


----------



## Preim

<3 Admin









Post Number Two!


----------



## Skagi

Post 1/5


----------



## FearSC549

meee


----------



## Fitzbane

dibs #1!!


----------



## 31337

Post #1


----------



## dizz

Post 2/5


----------



## joemaniaci

Post #1


----------



## stellarhopper

in.........post 1


----------



## loony

post #4


----------



## BillG8z

post 3...


----------



## adelan

In. 1/5









free money is the best kind of money







)


----------



## KipH

3 for me as you can see I live in a tree come sit on my knee.


----------



## voigts

Let's give this the first stab


----------



## nitd_kim

#1


----------



## nitd_kim

#2


----------



## nitd_kim

#3


----------



## Murderous Moppet

#2 for me


----------



## nitd_kim

#4


----------



## nitd_kim

#5 final post -..-

sorry if i didnt do it right...


----------



## Scripped

#2


----------



## Du-z

In! #1


----------



## GBob314

in


----------



## slothfish

#2


----------



## tonyhague

#2


----------



## BillG8z

#4


----------



## Zippit

Hi.


----------



## Knoxis

In (last one!)


----------



## dizz

Post 3/5


----------



## bmanpard

I'm in (hopefully.







).


----------



## Radeon915

Wow, 108 pages in 16 hours..









In!


----------



## Millillion

Post number 3.


----------



## Deathclaw

4th


----------



## k4m1k4z3

my #4 post.


----------



## thenailedone

In for the win...


----------



## cyclometric

In


----------



## Bikkit

Numero 5


----------



## japan1

#3


----------



## rage557

#5


----------



## Izvire

In! #1.


----------



## mackbaz

2nd post


----------



## Jyr

#3


----------



## Inktfish

Hai guyz
whotz goin on?
(1)


----------



## Hydraulic

4/5


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Post


----------



## Syrillian

2 of 5


----------



## scottath

im - number 3


----------



## Millillion

Post number 4.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

#2 of 5, unless of course I forget


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

hi guise, combro breakerz


----------



## tonyhague

#3


----------



## Slider46

1/5


----------



## TheLegend

2 of 5


----------



## Seanicy

1 of 5


----------



## MagicBox

Rawr let's give this a try? (1)


----------



## Scripped

3/5


----------



## eXtr3m3

Um...post!


----------



## biltong

No use for me, can't get paypal in SA







but I'll post anyway


----------



## Krusher33

# 5 and still alive!


----------



## Ladiesman101

#5
Good luck to every1 else


----------



## Pabs

Post 5, last chance.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

post #2


----------



## Tech-Boy

In! Post 1


----------



## stanrc

2nd


----------



## chewbert

#5


----------



## Slider46

2/5


----------



## Darren9

1st


----------



## nckid4u

This is my first post in this thread...


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Post #3


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post 2


----------



## Crooksy

4th!


----------



## halifax1

Post 3


----------



## pinesol

1 of 5!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Post 2


----------



## scottath

4th


----------



## Aqualoon

#3


----------



## adizz

post 3


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

2 of 5


----------



## Tech-Boy

Post 3


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Amazing

#1


----------



## pinesol

2 of 5!


----------



## JorgyBaby

In







#1


----------



## Deagle50ae

In for teh win









Post #1

We love you admin! lol


----------



## Tech-Boy

Post 4


----------



## nategr8ns

random mid-class post! (3/4?)


----------



## pinesol

3 of 5 teehee


----------



## nckid4u

Been 7 hours since last post by admin. guess I'll use up 2/5 now...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Attempt #2


----------



## silverwing

This sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## pinesol

4 of 5


----------



## Hapz

#3 i forgot to one before bed last night


----------



## Danker16

5/5?


----------



## markt

First one.


----------



## Psyoptic

Post 1.


----------



## ignite

One for me$$$


----------



## Top-Cat

#1.


----------



## Tweak23

post #1


----------



## Psyoptic

Post 2.


----------



## Tiresias

What's going on in here?

Post #1...


----------



## the_xpert

post #4


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Post #1

Pick me pick me!


----------



## wuddersup

5th


----------



## gablain

post2


----------



## Tech-Boy

post 5


----------



## Kick

3rd


----------



## Jplaz

3rd post from school. Computer Graphics sucks...


----------



## Foxx

I'm in


----------



## nseaton1

post 3 for me!


----------



## pinesol

5 of 5 let's hope.


----------



## KC_Flip

Post #3


----------



## beelzebub_75

#3


----------



## Hapz

#4 :d


----------



## Wavefunction

Post #3.


----------



## BigFan

Post #2.


----------



## tanderson

##4


----------



## spaceballsrules

Post #1


----------



## jinja_ninja

Count me in!

Post #1


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post 3


----------



## btwalter

4/5


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In for number two.


----------



## Luda

post #1


----------



## Dpak

In for #1


----------



## DuckieHo

Post #1


----------



## woodpigeon4

#4


----------



## Krokadyel

#1


----------



## admin

Two more winners!!









EDIT:::
Here they are!

*woodpigeon4*
*Krokadyel*


----------



## Deagle50ae

Number 2


----------



## goonies

Post #1


----------



## japan1

#4


----------



## LarsMarkelson

In!

Post #2


----------



## Aick

In


----------



## nseaton1

4 For me!


----------



## flushentitypacket

me?


----------



## flushentitypacket

me2?


----------



## bringonblink

in!


----------



## flushentitypacket

me3?


----------



## Aick

In (2nd post)


----------



## Monkey92

Nom


----------



## flushentitypacket

me4?


----------



## flushentitypacket

annnnnnnnnnnnnnd me5


----------



## climbncookie

Maybe today will be lucky... Post #3


----------



## Brutuz

That post is a spah!
1/5


----------



## Andr3az

post 4


----------



## japan1

#5


----------



## Dopamin3

in 2/5


----------



## Sickened1

In


----------



## Harrier

In 1/5


----------



## Aick

in 3/5


----------



## adizz

post 4


----------



## Aqualoon

#4


----------



## Goobers

in 1/5


----------



## goonies

Post #2


----------



## tanderson

okay last one for me. #5


----------



## computeruler

in for 4!!


----------



## Aqualoon

#5 for me


----------



## qoodoo

in.


----------



## MagicBox

Let's go for the Magic number 2! 3 more left in my Box...


----------



## Loosenut

post 3


----------



## Zzyzx

Hmm, attempt #2.


----------



## Brutuz

in 2.


----------



## philhalo66

number 1


----------



## meticadpa

Post number 3.


----------



## IEATFISH

Four.


----------



## tha d0ctor

in.. unique giveaway

Thank you OCN!


----------



## btwalter

5/5


----------



## SpcCdr

The count is to *three*, no more, no less. 
*Three* shall be the number thou shalt count, 
and the number of the counting shall be *three*. 
Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, 
excepting that thou then proceedest on to *three*...
Five is right out.
Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, 
then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it.








Cheers


----------



## DuckieHo

post 2


----------



## XiDillon

*cough*









oh yeah, POST 1


----------



## Deagle50ae

Three


----------



## Chr0n1c

#4, know ya heard this before


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getbigtony*


#4


#5 to finish it off


----------



## pheoxs

#5, Oh well.


----------



## Harrier

#2 :d


----------



## Slider46

3/5


----------



## Explicit

#1

Time to ninja in.


----------



## ae804

In (1/5)


----------



## Cavi

1 of 5


----------



## cl04k3d

in


----------



## cl04k3d

iin


----------



## KC_Flip

Post #4


----------



## Psyoptic

Post 3.


----------



## Harrier

#3


----------



## M1A1

2/5 Show me the money


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

#1


----------



## headcracker

Post #1


----------



## Hapz

guess im in for number 4


----------



## Deagle50ae

Numero 4 for lunch break


----------



## justadude

Six?


----------



## woodpigeon4

My last go, I'd be very lucky if I win again - post #5


----------



## bumsoil

three


----------



## cyclometric

#2


----------



## willis888

In for 3


----------



## nepas

Post 1


----------



## bumsoil

four!


----------



## shiarua

post 2


----------



## Harrier

4


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Post #1


----------



## JeevusCompact

Post #1


----------



## wheth4400

post 1


----------



## bumsoil

#5, just gota get it over with


----------



## un4rmed

#1


----------



## nomolos

post 2


----------



## 98uk

#3


----------



## nckid4u

3 of 5... Need to slow down on my posts...


----------



## REDHAMMER999

2/5 thanks


----------



## tombom

Post 1.


----------



## Vitamin

post #2


----------



## mr. biggums

three


----------



## Tank

Post #1


----------



## Aick

post 4


----------



## admin

More money added to prize pool!

I guess we can pick two more winners now









EDIT:::

Congrats to:

*Tank
Aick*

Please see the OP guys for info on how to claim your prize!


----------



## admin

Rapid fire! One more winner!

EDIT:

Looks like nobody posted between my two posts - so it goes to the person next in line who has not already won.

That would be....

*mr. biggums*

Congrats! Please see the OP for more info on how to claim your prize!


----------



## computeruler

last one
me win?


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
More money added to prize pool!

I guess we can pick two more winners now









EDIT:::

Congrats to:

*Tank
Aick*

Please see the OP guys for info on how to claim your prize!

Woohoo, Thanks. sending PM now


----------



## namelessnick1

this is my post


----------



## Jo0

Jo0's post!


----------



## accskyman

Cool thread, in


----------



## stevenma188

Post #2


----------



## shashidam

Post #2


----------



## GoHigh

My First...


----------



## cl04k3d

in


----------



## noldevin

in #1


----------



## frankenstein406

in 2


----------



## AutoItKing

#3 please


----------



## IrDewey

Last one. #5.


----------



## Preim

Number 3.

Thanks Admin


----------



## Chris++

Random post is Random [3/5]


----------



## AIpha

Post #3.


----------



## gymenii

Post #4


----------



## stumped

stumped in 4


----------



## technoredneck95

Post #1


----------



## xToaDx

2/5.


----------



## corky dorkelson

post #2


----------



## Lemondrips

Post #1


----------



## Riou

post 3


----------



## nomolos

post 3


----------



## JustinD

post 2


----------



## Jimi

#1


----------



## Canon624

3/5


----------



## nckid4u

4/5...


----------



## Preim

Post 4.

=P


----------



## MagicBox

Ho ho ho! 3 strikes out! Or not?


----------



## usmcz

Why not


----------



## Sanders54

Yo. In.


----------



## ender475

win?


----------



## anershay

post #1


----------



## Fox_Smash

in


----------



## stevenma188

Third time the charm?


----------



## Mikecdm

2nd time in


----------



## Tiresias

If at first you don't succeed...

Don't try skydiving.

Post #2.


----------



## Preim

Number 5. Another day of gaming.


----------



## Sin100

Post #1


----------



## e_dogg

Here's try #3!


----------



## Tweak23

2nd post


----------



## Harrier

Last go


----------



## iandroo888

#3 i think


----------



## JeevusCompact

Post #2


----------



## Aick

admin i have PM'd ya, did ya get it?


----------



## stumped

stumped is in 5


----------



## Riou

Post 4. over.


----------



## prosser13

Post 1


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Post numero uno (1)
in please


----------



## KC_Flip

Post #5


----------



## The Floyd Effect

Post #1


----------



## justinjja

Post 1


----------



## nsilva

post 2


----------



## blasphemy

post uno


----------



## flightsimnerd

Post 5


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Post 1. Hurr.


----------



## headcracker

Post #2


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

posting hoping to win bread


----------



## CryWin

Post #2


----------



## Stampede10343

Post #3, big money big money!!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

IN!!!

Lucky Post #3


----------



## blooder11181

thanks


----------



## Aztec Boi

post number 3!


----------



## namelessnick1

this is my post: #2


----------



## Lord Xeb

Post 3


----------



## prosser13

Post 2


----------



## s0nniez

#2


----------



## Riou

post 5


----------



## anershay

post #2


----------



## MADMAX22

The first post


----------



## da tick 07

2nd


----------



## headcracker

Post #3


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Post the second.


----------



## Bazmecc

#2


----------



## kwint

#3


----------



## bmanpard

My second post.


----------



## Lemondrips

Post #2


----------



## ymetushe

2/5


----------



## coffeejunky

First post.


----------



## AyeYo

first


----------



## Psyoptic

Post 4.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Post #1 in the thread.


----------



## shibbiness

2nd post


----------



## vuxdu

forgot all about this thread.... ! #3


----------



## beelzebub_75

#4


----------



## gibsonnova74

2nd post.


----------



## Unknownm

3rd post


----------



## Lord Xeb

Post 4


----------



## cgraham23

post #3


----------



## frigginacky

Post #3.


----------



## Snipe07

post 1!


----------



## Jplaz

Power on self test cuatro!


----------



## Crooksy

#5


----------



## prosser13

Post 3


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

post 2/5


----------



## n1helix

post #4


----------



## Mebby

Interesting idea!


----------



## Contagion

Post 2


----------



## karnak

Post #1


----------



## JeevusCompact

Post #3


----------



## vuxdu

#4


----------



## justinjja

#2


----------



## Nostrano

Post 2 for nosty


----------



## monogoat

Pick me for 3:30


----------



## psi_guy

post #4.


----------



## systemaxd

#2


----------



## GekzOverlord

In # *5*

edit:... just found out this was my 5th post ... Doh >.< thats my last


----------



## Hapz

i think this is me 5 and final


----------



## PatSharp

Yes please!!


----------



## karnak

Number 2 come on baby


----------



## voigts

Lets try number 2


----------



## Anth0789

Post #1


----------



## phospholipid

#5


----------



## Mebby

My timing is always bad. =]


----------



## 98uk

#4


----------



## Murderous Moppet

post #3


----------



## adelan

lucky number 2


----------



## Kand

1 one


----------



## gymenii

Last try #5


----------



## stanrc

3rd?


----------



## Monkey92

In again mmkkkkay


----------



## lilraver018

Post # 2


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

3 of 5


----------



## MintMouse

#1


----------



## Reoisasa

Post #2


----------



## jemping

Interesting


----------



## oliverw92

Lets have a go!


----------



## Force_AMD

#3


----------



## Drackula2000

in! #1


----------



## Yunus

I want some moneyyy Thanks #2


----------



## JohnDProb

no way in hell ill get anything knowing my luck, but who cares

IN!


----------



## N2Gaming

This is try #1 for me.


----------



## xdanisx

In


----------



## chatch15117

in


----------



## Lord

in


----------



## Bazmecc

#3


----------



## Reoisasa

Post #3


----------



## catmmm

#3


----------



## advanceagent

In !


----------



## SpcCdr

#4 at 4:20 (not that I condone that sort of behaviour)
Besides well worth the whole contest win or lose -just to see ol' Nosty








Cheers ALL








WoooHooo what a way to spend post 1500 - Make it count Admin, Make it Count


----------



## Top-Cat

#2

Edit: Can't believe it, Thanks!


----------



## Deathclaw

5th


----------



## admin

Two more winners!

EDIT:::

Here they are!

*Top-Cat
Deathclaw*


----------



## stanrc

4th


----------



## JeevusCompact

Post #4


----------



## jgassen

1st


----------



## shashidam

Post #3


----------



## wackedh

Post..


----------



## Scripped

4/5


----------



## intelfan

Cool 1st post.


----------



## Skagi

2/5 howabout now?!


----------



## PatSharp

Another post... Just in case


----------



## gtsteviiee

in! #2


----------



## evilspongebob72

1st


----------



## Nostrano

#3


----------



## dmreeves

Post #1, FTW! This $25 goes towards my new core i7 gaming lappy!


----------



## Aztec Boi

#4!!


----------



## Mike-O

One


----------



## evilspongebob72

2nd


----------



## greg8west

4th


----------



## KarmaKiller

5/5


----------



## Jrice00

In fer take 3!!


----------



## UnAimed

Uhm post XD


----------



## jgassen

2nd


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

in


----------



## Barbaroti

in


----------



## intelfan

2nd post.


----------



## AIpha

Post #4.


----------



## Jplaz

last time


----------



## Djghost454

#3


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

3/5


----------



## zodac

In (4/5).


----------



## Xecuter2

1st!


----------



## FallenFaux

#5


----------



## H3||scr3am

#2


----------



## greg8west

Last one 5!


----------



## FlyingJJ

In for the 2nd post.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I throw the towel in at Number Five...


----------



## cgraham23

post 4


----------



## ritchwell

1st post


----------



## AIpha

Post #5.

Now I can stop refreshing the page xD


----------



## 98uk

#5. Need to stop guessing now


----------



## Lord

2nd post


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Post #3...or is it 4...dang, now I have to go through the last 144 posts and re-count.


----------



## admin

Two more winners.... now!!!









EDIT:::

Congrats to:

*Lord
Extreme Newbie*


----------



## Kick

numba 4


----------



## MeeksMan13

number 2!


----------



## danman00

in 1


----------



## M1A1

3/5 Just after 4:20...


----------



## Jyr

Third I think.









Edit: Nope, fourth


----------



## savagebunny

Lets throw in #3


----------



## stevenma188

Post #3


----------



## Scripped

Last post. Good game


----------



## JustinDD

Post #2


----------



## Monkey92

postin toast


----------



## jbobb

#5


----------



## scottath

5th


----------



## ovyeminem

#3


----------



## coolrock6644

First, just saw this.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

#1


----------



## Jyr

Last


----------



## stanrc

Last.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Jamanious

Damn, missed the comp, gratz to the winners

edit: guess i missunderstood, post #1


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#2


----------



## DannyFTW

in


----------



## bluebunny

count me in


----------



## Nautilus

edit: oh sorry. so it's finished eh? congats all the winnes then


----------



## Setzer

#1

Gotta love all these contests


----------



## Lord Xeb

Post 4


----------



## chatch15117

#2


----------



## Chris++

Just got dumped over the phone, random timing ftl huh? #4


----------



## candy_van

4/5


----------



## Camaro5

3rd!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

3/5 bed time now


----------



## Lord Xeb

post


----------



## Deagle50ae

Number 5 for me.

Thanks for the chance at some funds, admin!


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Post #4


----------



## dreadlord369

Post 1


----------



## IamWedge

Post 1


----------



## dominique120

#1


----------



## enarr

Numero dos.


----------



## Capwn

#5


----------



## gablain

post 3


----------



## Fitzbane

post #2!


----------



## Jamanious

Post #2


----------



## Sparhawk

Post #3


----------



## billbartuska

2/5


----------



## booby219

in! post #1


----------



## KloroFormd

Gimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimme gimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimme
#1


----------



## SlickMeister

#1


----------



## evilspongebob72

3rd


----------



## kangaroosampson

Post


----------



## systemaxd

#3 i think


----------



## coffeejunky

Number 2 before bed


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

4/5


----------



## Super304

5th and Final!


----------



## Dilyn

Numero dos!

Hopefully I'll get lucky this time...


----------



## t3lancer2006

First post


----------



## c00lkatz

confused but in


----------



## sigfreik

#2


----------



## beelzebub_75

#5... and I'm spent


----------



## Canon624

4/5.


----------



## sweffymo

Post 5 :-(


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

5/5 for me


----------



## Aznboy1993

4th for me!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

pOST #4


----------



## Darren9

2nd


----------



## N2Gaming

Try #2. Crosses fingers.


----------



## dreadlord369

Post 2


----------



## ovyeminem

#4


----------



## nate911

Post 2!


----------



## Jrice00

In fer take 4!


----------



## Aeloi

Post 1


----------



## jgassen

3rd


----------



## robmcrock

post 1


----------



## Regel

Post #1


----------



## CryWin

Post 3


----------



## BlankThis

#2


----------



## xd_1771

Post 4 for me!


----------



## Locool676

# 2 going strong


----------



## playah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


In?









This actually doesn't make sense... :/


Makes sense to me


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


More money added to prize pool!

I guess we can pick two more winners now









EDIT:::

Congrats to:

*Tank
Aick*

Please see the OP guys for info on how to claim your prize!



I see you said congrats to us but you dont have us listed on the first page in the OP


----------



## gooddog

post #2


----------



## mrfajita

number 2


----------



## Micam93

In it with my first entry!


----------



## Syrillian

3 of 5


----------



## systemaxd

#4 luckey


----------



## Chif

post 1!


----------



## TheLegend

3 of 5


----------



## arbalest

Numero Uno (1)


----------



## XAslanX

Post #3


----------



## speed_demon

Post #1.


----------



## stevenma188

Post #4.


----------



## xHassassin

Post #4


----------



## intelfan

3rd post.


----------



## Chif

number 2


----------



## halifax1

Post 4


----------



## candy_van

5/5


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

lucky post number 3!


----------



## Delta_32-1

In 1/5


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hello again...


----------



## bootscamp

uhh... in


----------



## mortimersnerd

Post.


----------



## Jamanious

post 3


----------



## tat2monsta

ear we go.............. #3


----------



## intelfan

post #4.


----------



## Pao

I've held out till now!


----------



## Aztec Boi

well this is my last try... post 5!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

I'm in.
1/5


----------



## Ryanb213

post1


----------



## Skagi

howabout NOW! 3/5


----------



## elementskater706

I'll give it a try 1/5


----------



## FtW 420

3/5


----------



## Shadowrunner340

posting 1/5


----------



## Dar_T

Post 1


----------



## prosser13

Post 4


----------



## Nostrano

#4.... not that it will matter


----------



## jackeyjoe

i really don't get this but yeah, post one


----------



## namelessnick1

posting a third


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namelessnick1* 
posting a third

posting a forth


----------



## prosser13

Final post


----------



## CryWin

4th post


----------



## Nostrano

Last Post... just so i can give up


----------



## arbalest

Post #2


----------



## xHassassin

Post #5.
Aiur guide me.


----------



## mcnabbmc

In


----------



## dreadlord369

Post 3


----------



## MADMAX22

second of posts


----------



## slash129

Post 1


----------



## authentic

Knock Knock!


----------



## SniperXX

Im in.


----------



## poranksta

inn


----------



## huntman21014

Post 1!


----------



## tombom

Post 2


----------



## dennisjai

awesome, post #1.


----------



## ShortySmalls

post 4/5 i think..


----------



## nckid4u

5/5 this is the end...


----------



## Dilyn

Post 3...


----------



## Vermillion

#4


----------



## Peace11uehman

post 2


----------



## Chucklez

Post 1


----------



## Contagion

Post 3


----------



## Tandrial

post 1


----------



## jshay

#2


----------



## l4n b0y

#2


----------



## Fitzbane

#3!


----------



## Mikemoon07

post2


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

#1


----------



## Mikecdm

3rd attempt


----------



## Freakn

Why not, worth a shot..

No point jumping in too early, or maybr i'm to late, having a go anyway


----------



## Sickened1

Title made me think it was a contest on how tight you could get your rams timings.


----------



## dreadlord369

Post 4


----------



## Reoisasa

I think this is my fourth...


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Last one,
Thanks again Admin


----------



## cyclometric

#3 thanks,


----------



## Monkey92

3rd times a charm amirite


----------



## YouWin

hmm I guess I can try never won anything. maybe my luck will change


----------



## accskyman

2nd try =x


----------



## nategr8ns

What-have-I-got-to-lose-post!
Last one IIRC


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Hai Gais


----------



## Bluelightning

Hmm, here goes. 
1/5


----------



## monogoat

Looks like this is my last post, I'm crossing my toes.


----------



## coolwhip

in


----------



## Mygaffer

In and thanks.


----------



## Wavefunction

Post #4.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm in


----------



## Madman340

1/5!

I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Stabwound

weeee


----------



## Gabkicks

in


----------



## nomolos

post #4


----------



## kangaroosampson

Post


----------



## allikat

In number 3!


----------



## MADMAX22

Ill throw my third one also


----------



## Bahlzeron

post #2


----------



## JTD92

2nd


----------



## nomolos

post #5 *crosses fingers*


----------



## defoLinY

#1


----------



## decapitator

in 1


----------



## GOTFrog

#3


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

post #4


----------



## wheth4400

post 2


----------



## CryWin

Final post


----------



## Anth0789

2nd post!!!


----------



## admin

Two more winners!!!

EDIT:::

Here they are!

*CryWin
Anth0789*


----------



## Psyoptic

Post 5.


----------



## Brutuz

Post #3.


----------



## slash129

2nd one


----------



## Stampede10343

post #4.. cmon!!


----------



## Adrienspawn

First post!


----------



## Blooregard

First Post


----------



## Martkilu

Post 1


----------



## BlankThis

#3


----------



## pioneerisloud

First post for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

5 more winners to go. Post 3/5 for me.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i missed out by two posts -.- this r be MEIN

last post


----------



## Brutuz

4th post, I need the luck for the GTX 280s on eBay.


----------



## Reoisasa

Last one!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

in


----------



## V!le

I'm in, thanks admin!

(Hey, that rhymes...)


----------



## awaizy

in number 2


----------



## Chif

3 out of 5


----------



## Lyfskills

In #1!

Thanks


----------



## bluedevil

Post. #1


----------



## Sparhawk

#4


----------



## e_dogg

#4


----------



## Epona

Numbah 2.


----------



## davek

in 2


----------



## JustinDD

Post #3


----------



## ZHoob2004

Can I have $25?

someone pm me if I win please, I don't want to try and find this post again.


----------



## ShortySmalls

post 5 you better be a winner


----------



## redhat_ownage

moo


----------



## BillG8z

#5

never won anything on ocn, nows my chance


----------



## wheth4400

post 3


----------



## Dallus

2/5 1,000 now? SWEET!!!


----------



## Spart

in


----------



## pReFy

Post #2


----------



## BTK

Post # 1


----------



## muels7

Post 5, please win it for me


----------



## Syrillian

4 of 5


----------



## JTD92

post 3


----------



## Playapplepie

First post.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

number 2


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Post #5


----------



## loony

post #5


----------



## slothfish

#3


----------



## Damir Poljak

#3


----------



## Unknownm

#4


----------



## Canon624

5/5.


----------



## robmcrock

post 2


----------



## bucdan

ooo post 1!!


----------



## FtW 420

4/5


----------



## Mygaffer

Post 2 for today!


----------



## cgraham23

post 4


----------



## Chif

number 4!


----------



## DraganUS

post #2


----------



## shinyboy

post 1


----------



## Djghost454

#4


----------



## JaYp146

Post #1 for today


----------



## KloroFormd

#2


----------



## Tatakai All

Ftw #1


----------



## TheLegend

4 of 5


----------



## Chris++

Yay!!! Managed to get my girlfriend back!!!

This deserves a new post, 5/5 good game and thanks admin you rock!


----------



## DraganUS

#3


----------



## Karlz3r

Seems interesting, I'm in!


----------



## xBISHOPx

Post #1 in please







.


----------



## MADMAX22

number 4, almost out


----------



## adelan

#3


----------



## Tatakai All

No wammies, no wammies, #2!


----------



## hackm0d

First posstt


----------



## ghettogeddy

post 1


----------



## iandroo888

i believe this is my 4th


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

#2


----------



## Hoodcom

I actually got a little confused at this, lol, but in.


----------



## Lime

postan

Post #2


----------



## filipin0yboi

post1


----------



## FearSC549

meeeeee


----------



## s0nniez

3rd


----------



## Tatakai All

#3 for me.


----------



## tonyhague

#4


----------



## Georc

how many more prizes are left? #2


----------



## halifax1

Last post for me :/


----------



## pm1109

My First Post.Hopefully luck is on my side!


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

2nd!


----------



## dmreeves

Holy second post, Batman!


----------



## Markisa

Heya, 1st post in this thread. Hope I win


----------



## NuclearCrap

Post 1.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#4


----------



## Chif

last post! gg


----------



## oobe

post numero uno


----------



## Andr3az

last post

yeah toast!!


----------



## milkcow500

first


----------



## DaMirrorLink

first post o.o


----------



## orbiter

In please #1


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

second


----------



## wannabe_OC

#3...


----------



## SonicJoe

Post 1


----------



## Hapz

5th and final


----------



## mav2000

Post no.3


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Post 2


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

post 3


----------



## 5291Crash

Post #1

Weird contest







Love it


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

post 4


----------



## JustinDD

Post #4


----------



## Chalderm

Post #1


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

post 5


----------



## Parthian

#1


----------



## Chalderm

Post #2


----------



## sav5716

Post #2


----------



## arbalest

#3


----------



## Darren9

3rd


----------



## Goobers

NUMBA TWOOOOO







. i bet he's asleep.


----------



## Slider46

4/5


----------



## Millillion

Might as well, post number 5.


----------



## savagebunny

I'll throw in #4 before work


----------



## 88hurst

1st post!


----------



## StretchNuts

In with my first post.


----------



## Chranny

1st blood/post!


----------



## fenwaypark04

why not, im in


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#5 plz


----------



## Ghostleader

#1


----------



## wannabe_OC

#4


----------



## cyclometric

Four, i.e. 4


----------



## coolerM

1/5


----------



## evilspongebob72

4th


----------



## Monkey92

4th times a charm maybe?


----------



## slash129

Nah 3rd times the charm


----------



## Tig.

I won the lottery!!!!

1/5


----------



## JTD92

4/5


----------



## DaMirrorLink

post #2


----------



## SilverPotato

Post #1


----------



## KingMaddog

I'll give this a try. Post #1


----------



## AyeYo

Maybe try #2 will get me a new fan. lol


----------



## Chranny

Post #2.


----------



## Aeloi

Post #2


----------



## spaceballsrules

Post #2


----------



## epidemic

#2


----------



## xBISHOPx

Post #2


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Post #1.

No wammies!
No wammies!
No wammies!

Now!


----------



## Sin100

2 of 5


----------



## Syrillian

Last stand.

5 of 5


----------



## accskyman

Post #3


----------



## ovyeminem

#5


----------



## Stabwound

weee


----------



## KingMaddog

Post #2


----------



## Artemis

Post #1


----------



## br3nd064

#1


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Post #2


----------



## drb328

In


----------



## 5291Crash

2 of 5


----------



## shashidam

4/5


----------



## Nburnes

post 4


----------



## SpykeZ

So one day Jane met the all famous Tarzan, and while inquiring about his ways of life she brought up the sex topic. Tarzan was confused, he not know what sex is.

Well Jane explained to him the whole workings of such and after the explanation, Tarzan responded, "Oh! Tarzan use hole in tree trunk."

Horrified, Jane told him she'd show him how it's supposed to work, she undressed her self and told Tarzan where it goes.

Tarzan removed his loincloth and with all his might, kicked Jane between the legs. She screamed, cursed and rolled around for a good 5 minutes before getting up panting and yelling at Tarzan, "Why the hell did you do that!?!?"

Tarzan responded, "Oh, Tarzan just checking for squirrels"


----------



## Wishmaker

Are we there yet?







. Maybe I win something this time


----------



## N2Gaming

Hows my timing now 4.4.4.4.12.1T

This is try #4 4me.


----------



## Aznboy1993

5th


----------



## ed102r

Post #1 (Crossing fingers) =)


----------



## DuckieHo

#4


----------



## PCWIZMTL

in!


----------



## Zerkk

#3


----------



## Bluelightning

2/5


----------



## aFreak

First Post.


----------



## Multiverse

last post #5


----------



## Max!

poost


----------



## Wavefunction

Post #5.


----------



## gtsteviiee

#3


----------



## Peace11uehman

#3


----------



## dominique120

Post #2


----------



## Mebby

3rd post I think. =]


----------



## zodac

In. (5/5).


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

first post


----------



## r34p3rex

lalalaa 1/5


----------



## Kick

last one ><


----------



## DuckYy

first post!


----------



## cgraham23

post numba 5!


----------



## Frosty88

5!


----------



## Chucklez

2/5


----------



## airplaneman

3/5.


----------



## tonyhague

#5 - last chance saloon


----------



## pReFy

3rd post


----------



## MinneapolisMangler

1st post Go Vikings!


----------



## Jamanious

4th post.


----------



## accskyman

#4


----------



## Wishmaker

#2 - Entering slipstream captain!


----------



## Retrospekt

#1


----------



## ljason8eg

post 1


----------



## billbartuska

3/5


----------



## shashidam

5/5


----------



## sdla4ever

post number #2


----------



## epidemic

#3


----------



## StretchNuts

post #2


----------



## Contagion

Post 4


----------



## tom.slick

#5


----------



## Spartan8

First Post


----------



## admin

Two more winners!

EDIT:::

*tom.slick
Spartan8*


----------



## Wishmaker

#3 Resistance is futile!!!!!







.


----------



## tat2monsta

#4...

bugger i was cheking what number i was on.. and then just came in and posted. 2 mins earlyer and i woulda been there


----------



## hackm0d

Post #2


----------



## topdog

post 1


----------



## orbiter

Post #2 for me


----------



## SonicJoe

Post 2


----------



## Damir Poljak

post #1


----------



## dieanotherday

post 1


----------



## l4n b0y

#3


----------



## LCK

1st post


----------



## error10

Crap, I think I'm going to lose this one. Again. (5 of 5)


----------



## Parthian

Post #2


----------



## MAXAMOUS

FIRST! post


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Crap, I think I'm going to lose this one. Again. (5 of 5)


I'm with you. #5.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Only 1800 posts? Number 3 for me.


----------



## metallicamaster3

In!


----------



## [Teh Root]

Number 1 for me.


----------



## stevenma188

#5 for me. Final Hurrah


----------



## Delta_32-1

#2


----------



## Fitzbane

#4!


----------



## weeble

#1


----------



## Chranny

Post #3.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Post #3, thank Admin.


----------



## zhevra

#1 (Confused at first : D)


----------



## weeble

#2 (waiting for a good 3rd times a charm post)


----------



## Blooregard

2nd post!


----------



## N2Gaming

This is my last try#5


----------



## Bow

#1


----------



## digital charon

post #3


----------



## spice003

post #1


----------



## newbile

first post


----------



## Drackula2000

2nd!!!!


----------



## metallicamaster3

2nd post ;D


----------



## Darren9

4th


----------



## karnak

Post 4 /emo


----------



## WarlordOne

hmm, 1st post for meh!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Now








1st post


----------



## Bazmecc

#4


----------



## un4rmed

#2


----------



## frankenstein406

3 i think? new mobo time hopefully


----------



## ymetushe

3/5


----------



## allikat

My 4th and final jinxed post in this contest sits right here, spoiling the chances for anyone even vaguely close to me.
Sorry guys!


----------



## zhevra

#2


----------



## Freakn

#3 keeping on trying


----------



## metallicamaster3

#3 :|


----------



## Bow

#2


----------



## r34p3rex

#2


----------



## lilraver018

post # 3


----------



## Vermillion

#5


----------



## Ryanb213

2.


----------



## Skagi

c'maaaannnnn 4/5


----------



## zhevra

#3


----------



## Parthian

3/5


----------



## Aztec Boi

well this is my last post right now.


----------



## Frost

post #1


----------



## DaClownie

#5?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Post n 5


----------



## GapTroll

post #2, sure is cold around chicago today...


----------



## Ryanb213

3/


----------



## REDHAMMER999

post #3


----------



## filipin0yboi

post2


----------



## Swiftes

Post #1


----------



## Micam93

In with #2.


----------



## Bow

#3 if its still going


----------



## ACHILEE5

# 2


----------



## JaYp146

Post #2 for me.


----------



## Mikecdm

4th post


----------



## StretchNuts

post #3


----------



## u238

this is a post #1


----------



## chatch15117

#3


----------



## airplaneman

4/5


----------



## voigts

#3


----------



## ACHILEE5

#3 muhahaha


----------



## coolrock6644

Number 2.


----------



## ghettogeddy

post 2


----------



## Bazmecc

#5









I have no luck


----------



## orbiter

#3


----------



## Markisa

#2 post, pick meh!!


----------



## iandroo888

#5 and last try. o wel. i tried =X


----------



## systemaxd

#5 as well


----------



## Skagi

#5... I tried


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Try #3.

Big money. No wammies.


----------



## Setzer

2#


----------



## sav5716

#3.


----------



## savagebunny

Congrats too all that won!

#5 for me


----------



## Richenbals

Try #1

How did I miss this thread?!?


----------



## Bazuny

#2 =)


----------



## FatalityxZ

4th


----------



## Hoodcom

My second post


----------



## Shane1244

#2


----------



## ljason8eg

post 2


----------



## Stampede10343

post #5 big money~!


----------



## ferhat

#2


----------



## adizz

post 5


----------



## BTK

# 2


----------



## CudaBoy71

In.


----------



## Monkey92

Lol last post.


----------



## slash129

4th post getting close to the last one


----------



## ender475

For the win?


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

3rd


----------



## weeble

3rd Times a charm







... hopefully


----------



## shibbiness

3rd


----------



## topdog

2nd


----------



## BigFan

Post #3


----------



## aksthem1

1st.


----------



## Djghost454

and... 5


----------



## CudaBoy71

2nd


----------



## ghettogeddy

post 3


----------



## KloroFormd

#3

Hay guise, nobody post after me unless you're Admin kthx.


----------



## Socom

#2


----------



## THEoBZ

#1


----------



## Peace11uehman

post #4


----------



## maximus20895

1st post


----------



## metallicamaster3

#3


----------



## Jrice00

numero 5


----------



## SonicJoe

Tres


----------



## Tandrial

Beitrag zwei


----------



## ounderfla69

Number 1


----------



## DraganUS

#4


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Real cool contest. Do Want.


----------



## wheth4400

post 4


----------



## Tatakai All

#4?


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever number 3


----------



## DaMirrorLink

post 3


----------



## FireMarshallBill

First post, how long will this go till?


----------



## chobes

alphabet


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Post #2 here


----------



## xd_1771

Well, post #5.
If I don't win, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Aeloi

3....


----------



## Stabwound

weeee


----------



## SonicJoe

444444444444444444444444444


----------



## BLADEY

Post number 1


----------



## spice003

2nd post


----------



## Moparman

3rd Post


----------



## ghettogeddy

4th post


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

2nd post


----------



## chatch15117

#4


----------



## melissaxcupcake

first post =]

<3


----------



## n1helix

#5 post


----------



## CudaBoy71

3rd.


----------



## Fox_Smash

post 2


----------



## Nelson2011

2nd post


----------



## JTD92

5th


----------



## LinksKitKat

in cool


----------



## Conley

22222222222222222222


----------



## Jamanious

Final post, good luck to those with posts still left


----------



## stellarhopper

post #2


----------



## metallicamaster3

#4


----------



## MADMAX22

My final one as well. I think


----------



## skorched

#1


----------



## Micam93

In it with lucky number 3.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

FTW at 2.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Number THHHREeee for me!


----------



## IntelLover

in


----------



## IntelLover

in!!


----------



## IntelLover

in again


----------



## GOTFrog

#4, come on admin pick me


----------



## IntelLover

and again!


----------



## LinksKitKat

in with number 2


----------



## Snipe07

Post 2! is it a winner?


----------



## IntelLover

it says up to five posts, last one ...


----------



## dargo

I'm in! Post #2


----------



## zhevra

#4


----------



## hackm0d

Post #3


----------



## metallicamaster3

#5, let there be win.


----------



## sav5716

Post 4.


----------



## Ckaz

#1..
No whammy no whammy no whammy no whammy stopppppppp


----------



## YouWin

2nd post * crosses fingers *


----------



## xXwhygodwhyXx

Im a little lost?


----------



## al3x3y

I guess I'm in


----------



## LinksKitKat

in #3


----------



## kwint

#4


----------



## Socom

#3


----------



## elementskater706

2/5. Win!!!!!!!


----------



## mav2000

Number 4


----------



## robmcrock

post 3


----------



## Kopi

hey why not


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

4of 5


----------



## CudaBoy71

#4


----------



## dizz

Post 4/5


----------



## BlankThis

#4


----------



## skatingrocker17

In.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Post #1


----------



## Jo0

Post 2


----------



## Mwarren

In, post #1.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

My hopeless 5th post.


----------



## egerds

in my post#1 cherry has been popped, and can really use it becuse of missing work for almost 2 weeks b/c of being in icu unconsious from 12-15 ~ 12-23


----------



## KipH

In again


----------



## br3nd064

#2


----------



## GBob314

I'm... in 2/5


----------



## carayan

in #1


----------



## luffy

I'm in.


----------



## pig69

In with 1 of 5.


----------



## Sirrush

Figured I'd put in post #2 now


----------



## Hailscott

Sure, Im in!


----------



## Volcom13

2nd Post!


----------



## SimpleTech

Count me in. Interesting concept.


----------



## sinflare

Post number one!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Post Number 2


----------



## donk165

Post 1


----------



## sav5716

Aaaaaaaaaand #5


----------



## rmvvwls

Guess my first one is here then.


----------



## dizz

Post 5/5


----------



## Emmanuel

Post 1


----------



## StretchNuts

post #4


----------



## Wishmaker

#4 : Sheldon Cooper for the win!!!


----------



## voodoo71

Im in with post no.1. Thanks again for awesome contest.


----------



## Volcom13

Post 3.


----------



## rmvvwls

I suppose I'll go with my second post...


----------



## meticadpa

Post #4?


----------



## topdog

3 of 5


----------



## da tick 07

=]


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Bad timing is bad?


----------



## bluedevil

Post #2.


----------



## SonicJoe

last


----------



## Pings

Post 1


----------



## xBISHOPx

Post 3


----------



## Chranny

Post #4


----------



## hondajt

Hondajt's Post # 1.


----------



## Swiftes

Post #2


----------



## wildfire99

post 1, come on admin make my day ^_^


----------



## wannabe_OC

#5 and done...Good luck all...


----------



## Greg121986

In


----------



## headcase9

Post #1


----------



## wildfire99

post #2, DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!


----------



## accskyman

#5







last chance.


----------



## zhevra

#5


----------



## frigginacky

Post #4!


----------



## wildfire99

Post #3


----------



## Explicit

post 2


----------



## arbalest

#4


----------



## Volcom13

Post 4!


----------



## gamb1t

Hay ya'all!


----------



## frankenstein406

hopefully i can win


----------



## .:hybrid:.

#1


----------



## Richenbals

Post #2

Fingers crossed


----------



## Microsis

First entry!


----------



## wiggy2k7

wiggy2k7

Post #1


----------



## un4rmed

#3


----------



## KingMaddog

Post #3


----------



## Dallus

3/5!


----------



## BTK

Post # 3


----------



## Savvas M

why not 1/5;p


----------



## grishkathefool

1/5

Thanks and Good Luck all!


----------



## CudaBoy71

5/5


----------



## TheLegend

5 of 5


----------



## The Osmatron

one of five...


----------



## Z Naught

5/5


----------



## nepas

Post 2


----------



## Mike431635

#4


----------



## fenwaypark04

post 2 out of 5


----------



## karnak

*#5*


----------



## whtchocla7e

1/5


----------



## epidemic

Ummm #5 Done.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

#4


----------



## Radar

1/5


----------



## BlankThis

#5


----------



## pReFy

Post 4


----------



## admin

Last three winners.... NOW









Congrats to all of the winners! Make sure to PM admin AND request your funds via PayPal.

Thanks!

EDIT:::

Here they are!

*Radar
BlankThis
pReFy*


----------



## Blackhawk4

son of a blip :swearing:


----------



## Gabkicks

2/5

damn lol


----------



## Conley

33333333


----------



## XiDillon

yeah, I was waiting to find Admin online before i used up my last 4 posts. Wow, did he give away a ton of cash...


----------



## pcguy5

in again~


----------



## Metal425

#2.


----------



## Mikecdm

#5


----------



## GBob314

Whaaaat. 3/5


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
*UPDATE::: CONTEST IS NOW OVER. ALL WINNERS HAVE BEEN SELECTED*

Eh em.


----------



## zune

lol i know


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
*UPDATE::: CONTEST IS NOW OVER. ALL WINNERS HAVE BEEN SELECTED*

Thanks Admin for a great contest and giving everyone a chance to win something.


----------



## skatingrocker17

In 2.


----------



## ghettogeddy

5th post


----------



## kangaroosampson

Post #3


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


5th post


----------



## wannabee77

lol fail.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

#2-5 :swearing: rage quit


----------



## BTK

Post #4


----------



## tat2monsta

bugger. i still had one left

cheers guys


----------



## KamuiRSX

And here I thought this was a thread about RAM timings...I guess I missed out


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


And here I thought this was a thread about RAM timings...I guess I missed out










Thats what I thought also, but lucky me decided to click the thread and I won


----------



## dieanotherday

#2


----------



## Craiga35

In.


----------



## Hoodcom

Post number 3


----------



## PCWIZMTL

2nd post!!


----------



## Deathclaw

it's over guys


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


it's over guys


Oh, didn't see that.


----------



## billbartuska

4/5


----------



## SmasherBasher

#3


----------



## GOTFrog

Well this is my last one #5


----------



## TheCh3F

Post 4/5


----------



## DuckieHo

final.


----------



## epidemic

Contest has been over for 8 hours.


----------



## Pings

Its over. NO! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## kinubic

im in for this hahaha

ops! its over hahah next time! lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

#4


----------



## ACM

Why do people still post in here?

*THE CONTEST IS OVER*


----------



## Yunus

3rd post


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
*THE CONTEST IS OVER*

Third.


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

5 of 5


----------



## Hailscott

Post #2


----------



## Delta_32-1

#3 lol


----------



## jinja_ninja

Post #2


----------



## EpicToast

Post #1
Hmm.. toast..


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicToast*


Post #1
Hmm.. toast..










Its over dude


----------



## orbiter

*It's finished now fellas!*


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*


*It's finished now fellas!*


Awww..


----------



## Sin100

aww, that news makes me sad, I only posted 2


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, congratz to the winners, and i know how you feel losers


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, congratz to the winners, and i know how you feel losers










 yes i win
but lucky is to win 2x on this -i only get 1


----------



## Vitamin

post 3


----------



## Shadowrunner340

3/5

nvm, I lose, lol


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

congrats to all who won


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever #4


----------



## ferhat

3.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

2nd post


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXAMOUS* 







2nd post









/facepalm


----------



## psi_guy

5th post.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psi_guy* 
5th post.

mmmmmmk.

Contest is over


----------



## FtW 420

I'll use my post #5 to remind people as ACM said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
*THE CONTEST IS OVER*


----------



## Andru

In


----------



## awaizy

out


----------



## Brian_

1st post


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 
1st post

fail post.


----------



## jwpowers5

Why not... numero uno


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

THE CONTEST IS OVER!!!!


----------



## br3nd064

Damn GFead you beat me to it.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

This thread needs locking!









/3rd post!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

4th post on a closed thread that needs closed.


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*









THE CONTEST IS OVER!!!!



I can't believe this thread is







*N*







*O*







*T *















*L*







*O *







* C*







* K *







* E*







*D*















*Y*







*E*







*T*







*!*








It's been over since* ~2PM EST SUNDAY*
*Unless* Admin is planning a surprise "just for giggles -last ten posters get $20 for the







entertainment value"









in which case 
IN!







&









Cheers








I just want to see who could _possibly_ miss seeing ^^ and still post "in"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Seeing as how all the winners have been selected I am going to close this for now


----------

